# how to fix upset tummy?



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

i just picked up a female german shepherd puppy and it seems like she is having diarrhea and im not sure what to give her to make it better any suggestions? thanks Filip


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh, where to start...hopefully she's been to the vet and she doesn't have worms or parasites, hopefully you're feeding her the same food, at least for now. She could be a little nervous. See if she wants some Gatorade to make sure she doesn't get dehydrated. There are many many threads regarding this subject so if you check it out on that forum you'll get lots of info on possible causes, but for quick relief, try feeding her boiled chicken and white rice, or canned pumpkin, or give her a little Pepto Bismol. It's a wide open subject and you'll get lots of help! She's adorable by the way, what's her name? Welcome to the forum, you'll become a poop expert before long!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

take your pup to the Vet to make sure
there's nothing wrong.

then work on what food to feed.


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

@stosh thank u, her name is Dasha and i love her so much even though i only had her 2 days. she is really adjust to us. she is very friendly with my 3 year old daughter . we did get a slip from the doctor when she had her first visit and shots and everything thing was fine. we are supposed to be going to the vet in 2 weeks for her next shots. i did try feeding her boiled chicken and rice but she does not have any interest. she seems a little better today. we have been feeding her buffalo blue puppy food so i hope she likes it. oh ya i am very excited to be on this site
thanks


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

im gonna take a look to find the best vet in our area and then ill take her
thanks


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

My pup did the same thing we made 50/50 boiled chicken breast- white rice not instant and a couple of table sppons of live culture yogart.
took about 3 servings and it started going away.
after consulting a vet


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Did the vet have any suggestions? We're excited to have you!


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

well the vet said we should bring her in, so we have a appointment on friday. also i did try giving her boiled chicken again and this time she ate all of it. i think she seems much better but were still gonna go to the vet cause its our first time with her and we wanna get to know the new vet doctor. she wont touch any of the dry food yet so hopefully the vet will have some suggestions i hope we dont have to change brands cause i heard such good stuff about buffalo blue and not sure what else to try.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Great! Do you know what she was eating before you got her? I haven't tried that brand, ours eat Nature's Variety and really like it. Have you considered feeding her a raw diet? Lots of info about it on the feeding forum. She's such a cutie!


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

if i remember correctly i think the guy said she was on the mothers milk i will have to call him to double check. we were so excited when we got her i dont even remember what the guy said lol


----------



## Slickfilip23 (Aug 18, 2010)

well i have great news i woke up this morning and fed dasha her food and she ate it all!!!!! she was so excited to get it. i feel so much better now


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

That is great news! Guess she just had to make herself at home first.


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

Slickfilip23 said:


> well i have great news i woke up this morning and fed dasha her food and she ate it all!!!!! she was so excited to get it. i feel so much better now


Thats great I had the same feeling when my pup went normal on the poopoligist samples...lol 
Congrats!


----------

